# Dog Down



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

After yesterday's run, Cash has a flat tire. I could tell a few hours after the run, he was slightly limping. Then today it seemed more pronounced. With a hunt planned for Friday, and Saturday, I felt it best to get to the vet. Through manipulation, the vet found the tender spot right above the back knee. So rotten is on meds, and rest. 
He's going to be plenty upset when we load up, and he gets left at home.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

In a similar predicament myself although both dogs are fine. It's Beaters Day on one of our shoots this saturday and it ends up with us going to the pub...Ruby doesn't like the pub, or rather she doesn't like random strangers trying to smother her and get in her face so I think I'll leave her at home instead. Elvis is bombproof and loves going to the pub though


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> After yesterday's run, Cash has a flat tire. I could tell a few hours after the run, he was slightly limping. Then today it seemed more pronounced. With a hunt planned for Friday, and Saturday, I felt it best to get to the vet. Through manipulation, the vet found the tender spot right above the back knee. So rotten is on meds, and rest.
> He's going to be plenty upset when we load up, and he gets left at home.


Load the truck the day before
Park the truck down the street
Climb out the basement window in the middle of the night and tip toe to your truck 
You MIGHT be able to get away unnoticed


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If I just get taller socks out of the dresser they start bouncing.
Not much you can get by a vizsla. 
I'd have better luck taking the dogs to the store, and my husband loading everything while we are gone. We would have to get dressed on the road, and do the same after the hunt. Good chance I'd still be busted for hunting without him.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

TexasRed said:


> If I just get taller socks out of the dresser they start bouncing.
> Not much you can get by a vizsla.
> I'd have better luck taking the dogs to the store, and my husband loading everything while we are gone. We would have to get dressed on the road, and do the same after the hunt. Good chance I'd still be busted for hunting without him.


They are hilarious  Kaylee won't calm down when she sees me with my running shoes because to her it's "Oh we are going for a run.. hurry up take me now!" Poor Cash, hope he gets feeling better soon!


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Hoping that Cash gets well soon and by the way, how is June? ;D 

Funny stories here; everyone here KNOWS that Vizslas aren't just Dogs 

Of course Elvis would like the pub; bet he entertains just by wagging his tail!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Hope Cash is feeling better soon and can go on your next hunt.
No you can't get much past a Vizsla..... I started running again today after a year off. I went out that door with my music in ears and boy was Dharma angry. I felt guilty but I need to get back on track by myself first. And yes I did make it up to her.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you for asking, June is doing just fine. She starts sulking when a foster dog is here over 3 weeks. Gets moody, and will even put herself in the crate if she feels slighted. She's on the spoiled side (my fault), and has a jealous nature.

She bounces around like a bucking bronco. All happy, tail wagging, and rooing at me when I walk in the door without the foster.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

cuddlebuglove said:


> Hoping that Cash gets well soon and by the way, how is June? ;D
> 
> Funny stories here; everyone here KNOWS that Vizslas aren't just Dogs
> 
> Of course Elvis would like the pub; bet he entertains just by wagging his tail!


last time he was in the pub we'll be going to he pointed the stuffed and mounted pheasant in an alcove, much to the amusement of the patrons


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I guided Friday's hunt with a friend's GSP. 
Then made the phone call to my daughter, and SIL. Asking if they wanted to go duck hunting on Saturday, and bring their yellow lab. If not their dog was going to go hunting without them. First time we have been able to talk my oldest daughter into going duck hunting with us.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Cash catching the sun's rays while on mandatory rest.


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

How's Cash?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you for asking. 
He's doing good, just having to wait before I run him. If I do it to soon, I run the risk of reinjury, and having to start all over. 
Considering having the vet recheck for any tenderness in the knee before I hunt him.


----------

